# Harley Davidson AMF Golf Cart won’t start



## Eric240sx (12 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,

I’m completely new to golf carts. I thought I’d be a fun project but I do have some questions. I’m not new what year this Hartley Davidson AMF is. Maybe 1971 to 1981. 

The issue: golf cart cranks but no start 

What I have done:
1. Thoroughly disassembled and cleaned the carburetor 
2. Checked solenoid, coil pack (tested good)
3. Cleaned out the clutch so it moves smoothly 
4. Got a new spark plug and gapped to .025
5. Played with the carburetor adjusters while cranking 
6. Dry Compression in forward is 60, reverse is 90. Wet compression forward is 90, reverse is 110. 
7. Fuel pump is sending fuel to carburetor 

Whenever I addd fuel to the spark plug hole, the engine will fire at a very slow speed and will not accelerate, then it’ll start cranking again. 

What should I do next?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The fact that it runs on a prime is good. I suggest you look for a bad vacuum leak, or revisit the carburetor/fuel supply.


----------



## Eric240sx (12 mo ago)

Whenever I crank the engine, the spark plug is dry. Is it supposed to be wet?


----------



## Eric240sx (12 mo ago)

paulr44 said:


> The fact that it runs on a prime is good. I suggest you look for a bad vacuum leak, or revisit the carburetor/fuel supply.


is the spark plug supposed to be wet? I cleaned out the carburetor and checked the fuel pump and it’s getting a good amount to fuel. The carburetor was like $17 off Amazon about two years ago, could they cheap carburetor just be bad now?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You already did a test we pros use...if it ONLY runs on a prime, then spark and compression are there, only thing missing is fuel.
If you found a carb. that works for $17, why not just get another one rather than try to clean it?


----------



## Eric240sx (12 mo ago)

paulr44 said:


> You already did a test we pros use...if it ONLY runs on a prime, then spark and compression are there, only thing missing is fuel.
> If you found a carb. that works for $17, why not just get another one rather than try to clean it?


you’re right, I’ll older another one in and see if that fixes the problem. But I also noticed the choke is the only linkage connected to the carburetor? Shouldn’t the throttle pedal also link up to the carburetor like a car? Or does something else control the throttle and perhaps that’s what’s keeping the fuel from coming in?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

There has to be a link or cable to the throttle shaft bell-crank, or a stepper motor atop it if electronically governed.


----------



## Eric240sx (12 mo ago)

paulr44 said:


> There has to be a link or cable to the throttle shaft bell-crank, or a stepper motor atop it if electronically governed.


I went over the throttle pedal and I found the electronic governor, which the throttle pedal interacts with. I tested the governor and it was within the working parameters. I continued to trace the throttle pedal cable and it lead to the cable just hanging. Is it supposed to be connected to the carburetor? The first butterfly on the carburetor has the choke, the second butter doesn’t have anything controlling it.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Post a pic of the carb. so we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## Jhiggins81 (4 mo ago)

Eric240sx said:


> I went over the throttle pedal and I found the electronic governor, which the throttle pedal interacts with. I tested the governor and it was within the working parameters. I continued to trace the throttle pedal cable and it lead to the cable just hanging. Is it supposed to be connected to the carburetor? The first butterfly on the carburetor has the choke, the second butter doesn’t have anything controlling it.


 Yes the throttle cable should be connected to 2nd butterfly on carburetor


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk @josh.higgins.1981


----------



## Jhiggins81 (4 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk @josh.higgins.198


Thanks I'm new to carts too and was googling an issue when I stumbled upon this forum.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We have some incredibly knowledgeable people here. Hope you find the answer to the issue you have as well. 

If you have the time and other interests - check out some of our other forums as you can! 🤙


----------

